# Nissan Silvia S14a - Raidopower Motorsport Drifting - SWEDEN



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

*Team Raidopower Motorsport*
*Nissan 200sx S14a 2,2l Drifting Spec*​ 
*Short history of the car:*
The car was bought 2005/2006 (original) and after at broken headgasket it was left standing in the garage until the fall 2009 when we started to work with the car again.
Here you can see the finished result.
The car recently won 3rd price "New Race Car" at swedens largest car show / event held @ Elmia April 2010.

*The team Racetrailer / Racing trailer:*
Fall 2009 the team bought this racetrailer to be able to tranport the cars and equipment from/between the races / shows.



























*Specifications of the car:*










*Drivers 2010:* Olle Hällström & Anders "Tokan" Bilekelöf
*Car:* Nissan 200sx S14a -98
*Engine:* SR20DET 2,2l TOMEI

*ENGINE:*
- TOMEI SR22 Stroker Kit (Incl conrod)
- AEM EMS PnP
- GREDDY T67 Turbokit
- GREDDY TYPE-R Wastegate
- GREDDY SS Exhaust Manifold
- GREDDY Downpipe
- GREDDY TYPE-R BOV
- GREDDY Adjustable Cam Sprockets
- GREDDY Headgasket
- GREDDY Oil Catch Tank
- GREDDY Lightweight Pulley Kit
- GREDDY Oil Cap
- GREDDY Intercooler Kit R-SPL HG
- GREDDY Power Extreme II Exhaust
- GREDDY Heavy Duty Valve Springs
- GREDDY Large Oil Pan
- GREDDY Aluminium Racing Radiator
- GREDDY Type-R Oil Cooling Kit
- GREDDY Oil Filter Re-location Kit
- GREDDY Rocker Arm Stopper Kit
- GREDDY Intake Camshaft 256
- GREDDY Exhaust Camshaft 264
- GREDDY Front Tripe Strut Bar
- GREDDY Rear Triple Stut Bar
- GREDDY Lightweight Pulley Kit
- GREDDY Oil Filler Cap
- GREDDY BOV Mountingplate Aluminium
- GREDDY Diff Cover
- NISMO Enginemounts
- NISMO Transmission mounts
- NISMO Fuel Pressure Regulator
- NISMO Front & Rear Stabilizer Kit
- NISMO Power Brace System II
- NISMO Steelbraided Clutch Hose
- ARP Connecting Rod Bolt Set
- ARP Head Stud Kit
- ARP Main Stud Kit
- ACL Calico Coated Race Series Rod Bearings Set
- ACL Calico Coated Race Series Main Bearings Set
- ACL Calico Thrustwasher Set
- MISHIMOTO RACING Radiator incl cap
- MISHIMOTO RACING Fan Shroud incl fans
- WALBRO GSL392 255lph Fuel pump x 2
- DELPHI Injuectors
- Racing Aluminium Fuel Cell 60l
- Electronic Water pump
- Custom modified intake
- Custom silicone hoses for Intercooler etc

*EXTERIOR:*
- URAS Front bumper, rear bumper, sideskirts and front wide fenders
- STOUT Type-R Carbon fiber hood 
- Carbon fiber Air Diversion plate
- Roof Air Duct with inside vents

*WHEELS:*
- VOLK RAYS GRAM LIGHTS 57F PRO 18" x 4
- ROTA GTR P45 White 18x9,5 ET12 x 20
- ROTA GTR-D White 18x95" ET12 x 4
- ROTA GTR P45 White 18x8 ET35 x 4

*INTERIOR:*
- KSPORT RACING FIA approved 3" 6-point racing belts x 2 
- KSPORT RACING Hydraulic Handbrake & Handbrake 
- KSPORT RACING Quick release hub for steering wheel
- KSPORT RACING Air Jack x 4
- Swoosh SAGA 5.0 SW 60mm Turbo Boost Gauge
- Swoosh SAGA 5.0 SW 60mm Oil Pressure Gauge
- Swoosh SAGA 5.0 SW 60mm Oil Temp Gauge
- Swoosh SAGA 5.0 SW 60mm RPM Gauge
- Swoosh SAGA 5.0 SW 60mm Water Temp Gauge
- RAIDOPOWER FUTURA FIA-approved racing seats (custom) x 2
- MOMO Racing Steering Wheel
- B&M Shortshift Kit
- SBF-approved roll cage for Drifting (Made @ GUSS Group-H specification)
- All interior etc has been removed

*SUSPENSION & BRAKES:*
- KSPORT RACING Drfting Coilovers (backup-set)
- KSPORT RACING Super Racing Circuit Coilovers
- KSPORT RACING 356mm Big Brake Kit Front 
- KSPORT RACING 356mm Big Brake Kit Rear
- KSPORT RACING Toe Kit
- KSPORT RACING Tension Control Kit
- KSPORT RACING Camber Kit
- KSPORT RACING Lower control arms front and rear
- KSPORT RACING Stainless Steel Brakelines
- KSPORT RACING Brake pads
- HKS GD MAX Twinplate Clutch Kit
- CUSCO RS LSD 2-way
- Custom Modifed front suspension/alignment in the front
- Custom Steering Quickener (2.1)
- Custom Electronic Power Steering
and alot more...

*OTHER:*
This car is registrated with the swedish authorities with roll cage, 18" wheels and for only 1 passenger.
This is not all mofications done, and the car is updated/modified along the season.

*Our Partners 2010 that makes this possible:*










*RAIDOPOWER.SE* - _Performance car parts and accessories._










*KSPORT RACING* - _K-SPORT RACING CO., LTD was founded in 1995 and specializes in engineering and manufacturing high performance racing suspensions, brake systems, airride systems and accessories._










*MISHIMOTO RACING* - _Racing aluminium radiators_










*HÖGDALENS BIL & SKADECENTER* - _Car paint specialists._










*LYCKSELE BILDEMONTERING* - _Used car parts specialist._









*AUTOSTRIPE* - _Custom decotration / stickers for vehicles._










*MANTORP PARK* - _Mantorp Park - Swedens no #1 race track!_










*EUROMASTER* - _Tire and wheel specialist_









*ROCKSTAR ENERGY DRINK* - _One of the worlds most popular energy drinks. _
_14% of all sold energy drinks in the USA 2009 was Rockstar!_










*POLERKUNGEN* - _Car care specialists_










*ROTA RACING WHEELS (Gand.nu)* - _GAND.NU offers consumers in the Nordic countries the possability to buy performance racing wheels from Rota at great prices._









*GOPRO HD CAMERAS* - _GoPro makes the worlds probably smallest and best full HD motorsport camera._










*WICKED INK* - _Graphic production_

*JJFOTO* - _Jonas Jonasson @ JJFOTO - Professional photographer with good experience of motorsporta and extreme sports._
*FP ENGINES* - _Build and renovation of racing car engines_
*AUTOEXPERTEN* - _Autoexpterten Norrköping_
*WUNDERBAUM* 

For more information please visit the team website:
www.raidopowermotorsport.com

_Best regards_
_Team Raidopower Motorsport, Sweden_


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)




----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

A big thanks to Micke Gustavsson that helped us in the garage sunday night until 02 at night...!

Monday morning the car was brought to JRM Racing (JRM RACING AB - Sveriges vassaste import trimmare . Home of HKS SWEDEN.) for ECU-tuning, wheels alignment etc. 
We really appriciate that they could accept the car at such short notice.

So if the car doesn´t break we will have it race ready within a couple of days, and it will also be interesting to see how much HP it makes. 
I guess its the turbo thats going to say "stop"..Not aiming for maxumum horsepower anyway.

Ps.
The weakest link is the gearbox...only matter of time, we know...
But if/when it breaks it atleast gives us a good excuse to buy something better


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

*Delivery - Gand Rota / Euromaster*

Latest update:

Today we recieved one delivery from our partner Gand / Rota:

20pcs Rota GTR P45 18x9,5" White

And our fist delivery of tires from our partner Euromaster:

30pcs 225/40/18


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

This sunday we attended "Make a wish"-charity at Mantorp Race Track in Sweden.
Its an event where 50 very sick young children was invited to get the chance to ride in their favorite cars like ferrari, porsches, koenisegg etc.
It was a great success and the children/parents/drivers had a wonderful day!
The kids wanted to see some smoke - and of course we provided some smoke for them  
We attended with 2 of the drifting cars, here is a short video shot by one of the visitors:


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

Some pictures from "Make a wish"-charity @ Mantorp Park in Sweden 30/5 2010:

Bilder – Min Stora Dag Mantorp|DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

Gearbox broke down during a "test and tune ecu"-drive, expected as we still use the OEM gearbox.
A new one arrived monday, and was installed directly. Another one was also ordered as "backup" until we have descided what to use.
OS Giken 5-gear kit, any opinions about this sollution?

Also, team raidopower motorsport will attend Gatebil @ Mantorp Park in Sweden 2-4:th of July.
Probably best described as a gathering for scandinavias most extreme cars, women and music. Its like a festival during the night with live bands, lady shows etc and 110% car racing/drifting/fun during the days.

With us we have of course the team drift cars, race semi trailer, our own dj, our own chef and of course our team-ladies - famous swedish models *Amina Axelsson *and *December Wiklund *_(Playboy USA, FHM etc)_:


----------



## makindue84 (Jun 25, 2010)

I think that model will surely promote the event well. I love that Swedish model!


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

Some mixed pictures of Team Raidopower Motorsport´s cars, equipment and ladies during Gatebil @ Mantorp Park in Sweden, more to come of course....

Gatebil Mantorp Park 2010 – Bilder|DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

You can also follow the team on Facebook:

Raidopower Motorsport - Drifting | Facebook

On facebook you can find videos, pictures and information that are not posted into the project threads/website etc.
Most information is in swedish, but pictures and videos can always be fun to watch I guess...

Best regards
Andreas
Raidopower Motorsport


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

Some more pictures from Gatebil @ Mantorp Park 2010:

To view all pictures please visit: Bilder Skyview Flygfoto – Gatebil Mantorp 2010|DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

After 3 days of, more or less, constant driving during Gatebil @ Mantorp Park the engine was taken out of the car and left to FP Engines for a total desembly/check-up.

I´m currently in another city so I don´t know exactly how the engine looked inside, but as I understood everything was fine despite blown rocker arms etc during gatebil (was fixed at location).
The engine is not put together and already installed into the car again.

The oil temperature was quite high during some laps, not so strange depending on the temperature out on the track theese 3 days @ Gatebil, but we ordered some larger oil radiators just in case. The one on the car right now is the Greddy Type-R if I´m not remembering wrong.

The mishimoto radiator and fanshroud held the water teperature at a great level during all days, wich was very nice!
The weekend at Gatebil was the first time when the drivers, Olle and Tokan, got to drive the car "for real", and the weekend for sure gave us a great "bosst up" for the future...well needed after all hard work!

Next planned event is Bilsport Action Meet held at Mantorp Park in Sweden 6-7:th of August, and hopefully we will have time for some training before that also as there is a PROINT-competition (drifting) held at this event (this cars first competition).

Best regards
Andreas Hedström

Raidopower Motorsport, Sweden
DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport|Drift Team from Sweden


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

The car has "eaten" spark plugs very fast, but hopefully that problem is solved now.

We have also ordered a complete AEM ignition system that will arrive shortly, we will remove the Splitfire system that is currently on the car.

This weekend there is a PROINT-competition (swedens top drifting class) held at "Action Meet @ Mantorp Park", and it will be Olles and this car´s first real competition - wish us good luck


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

*Race report from "Bilsport Action Meet 2010" @ Mantorp Park, Sweden*

I have a longer swedish version but as your swedish language skills may not be perfect I have made a short one:

*Friday:*
Nissan worked really well and the driving looked really good during the practice on friday

*Saturday:*
The nissan gearbox broke the "intake axle" on the gearbox (dont know the correct name in english) exactly when it was time for the competition = no competition for the nissan this weekend. The other raidopower car (BMW M3 E36) placed 3rd - great!
During the evening we changed gearbox on the nissan (we had brought one extra with us) as there would be drifting training in sunday.

*Sunday:*
The car catched fire (fuelrail-related problem).....
Dont know how much damage the fire did yet....

*Conclusion:*
A really good weekend for the drifting team, but not so good for Olle (his first competition) and the Nissan.
Great weekend for the other team driver, Micke with the BMW, that placed 3rd in the competition.

A big thanks to *Rockstar Energy Drink*, *Fuckyeah.se* the magazine Bilsport and of course Mantorp Park[/b]!

*View pictures from Deltaphoto.se (Action Meet):*
Bilsport Action Meet 2010 – Bilder|DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport

*View pictures from Race-pix.se (Action Meet):*
5100 Driftingträning @ Mantorp Park 8/8 2010|DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport

*View some of my own pictures from Action Meet:*
Bilder Action Meet Mantorp Park 2010 |DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport









_Elizabeth Anzén, Rockstar Energy Drink, was with us all weekend, taking care of the hospitality._









_Full attack!_









_Give me smoke...!_









_Give me more smoke...!_









_Mr Tokan is ready to drift!_










_Fire in the hole!_









_Fire in the hole #2!_









_Fire in the hole #3!_









_2 of the team vehicles_ 









_Waiting for the competition to start on saturday..._









_Nice with many visitors wanting to chat, touch, feel, take photos etc!_

_Best regards_
_Andreas Hedstrom, Team Manager_
_Raidopower Motorsport_


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

*







*

The Nissan S14a has now been restored after the engine bay fire at Mantorp Park.
Modyfied intake and fuelrail, AEM ignition box and AEM coils.
Adjusted camshafts, new dyno tuning - around 100hp more and 110Nm - and the effect comes around 1000rpm earlier - nice!

We would also like to welcome our new partner Knight-Racer UK that has provided bodykits for the team drifting cars.


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

*







*

*Gatebil Rudskogen September 2010 - Norway*

*What a weekend!* 
We attended the "Gatebil" event in Norway/Rudskogen, held in september.
The car of course descided to give us trouble so the headgasket went on saturday. Also some arms in the front (previously welded).
After some discussions we took the engine out tryting to fix everything until sunday.
Around 22 on saturday night our tent was packed with party people and when small misstakes began to happen during the installation of the engine the guys descided it was time to take a break - take the cars out from the tent, put the music on, open a cold beer *pschyssst* - disco time! 

The weekend ate Gatebil was great in allways, even though rain and that the car didn´t want to play with us 

Probably this was the last event for this season, now the work is starting with the new cars for next season. Not descided yet how many cars that will be in the team 2011....

Mixed pictures from Gatebil Rudskogen _(Deltaphoto.se)_
http://www.raidopowermotorsport.com/deltaphoto-se-bilder-gatebil-rudskogen-september-2010/

Mixed pictures from Gatebil Rudskogen _(Pontus Larsson)_
http://www.raidopowermotorsport.com/bilder-gatebil-rudskogen-september-2010-2/

Mixed pictures from Gatebil Rudskogen _(Andreas Hedström)_
http://www.raidopowermotorsport.com/bilder-gatebil-rudskogen-september-2010/

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

_Best regards
Andreas Hedstrom
Team Manager

Raidopower Motorsport, Sweden_


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

*Raidopower Motorsport & Mikael Svensson goes Japan!*

Mikael Svensson, Team Raidopower Motosport, will goto Japan in November to participate in G1GP held at the legendary Ebisu Circuit.
In this competition also another "swede" will join us, Tony "Kenshiro" Pettersson that currently is studying in Japan, we have been in contact with him for a long time now..

Of course there is a lot to tell, more information is comming...

Best regards
Andreas Hedström, Team manager
Team Raidopower Motorsport, Sweden


















Link to the team wesbite:
G1GP – Raidopower Motorsport goes Japan!|DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

*Nissan S13 – Drifting car bought for the G1GP competition Japan 2010*

Mikael “Wunderbaum” Svensson _(Raidopower Motorsport)_ and Tony “Kenshiro” Pettersson now has bought a drifting car for the G1GP competition in Japan, Ebisu Circuit.
Its a car built by the well known company "Garage Ash" in Japan.

*SPECIFICATION:*
1991 Nissan Silvia S13

*KMS:*
108426

*EQUIPMENT:*
Gp Sports G-master Coilovers
Front Pilo Tension Rods
Aftermarket Tie Rods
Pilo Tension Rod Ends
ATS LSD
Custom Dual Exhaust System
Aftermarket Front Pipe (No Cat)
Nismo Power Brace (Front Tension Rod Brackets)
Inner Fender Braces
SSR 15″ Wire Mesh Alloys ( 7.5J – 5)
2 Spare Black Painted 15″ Mesh Alloys in car
Adjustable Rear Upper Arms
Adjustable Rear Toe Control Rods
Adjustable Rear Traction Rods
LED Lights under Doors
LED incar strip Lights
Belloff HIDs
Strobes in Front Winkers and Headlights
Gzone Remapped ROM
Aero Side Skirts
Rear Canards
Front Lip Spoiler
Clear Front Winkers
Kevlar Adjustable Rear Spoiler
Crystal Rear Lenses
Front Mounted Intercooler
Engine Torque Damper
Blitz Air Cleaner
Front Mounted Intercooler
Aftermarket Floor Mats
Bride Recliner
Team Orange Steering Wheel
Team Orange Works Bell Snap Off Boss
Aftermarket Shift Knob
Tinted Windows
Kouki Door Trims
Blitz Boost Gauge
Greddy Boost Controller
Pioneer Audio
Cusco Rear Strut Brace

Video of the car will follow in a couple of days...










































Link to the team website:
Nissan S13 – Tävlingsbil inhandlad för G1GP Japan 2010|DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)




----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

2 days to take off - Japan & Ebisu Circuit here we come!


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

*Here you can follow everything about our trip to the G1GP/Matsuri-week at Ebisu Circuit in Japan:*
DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport|Archive|G1GP – Ebisu Circuit Japan 2010

The team website (link above) is updated every day with pictures and information.

You can also visit Driftbloggers.com:

*Team Raidopower Motorsport G1GP Adventure - Short Background story:*
Team Raidopower Motorsport G1GP Adventure – Drift Bloggers

*Team Raidopower Motorsport G1GP Adventure - Day 1 Information & Pictures:*
Team Raidopower Motorsport G1GP Adventure – Drift Bloggers

*Team Raidopower Motorsport G1GP Adventure - Day 2 Information & Pictures:*
Raidopower Motorsport G1GP Adventure Day 2 – Drift Bloggers


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

Small "video blog" from the Drift Matsuri @ Ebisu Circuit, Japan November 2010:

Raidopower Motorsport, 2010 AUTUMN DRIFT MATSURI on Vimeo

In swedish, but maybe ok to watch any way


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

Movie from Gatebil Rudskogen 2011, Norway - Team Raidopower Motorsport

Gatebil Rudskogen 2011 - Team Raidopower Motorsport - Drifting on Vimeo


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

Your can see more pictures & videos, and follow the projects, competitions, events and the team at our Facebook-page:

Team Raidopower Motorsport - Sweden - Professional Sports Team - Stockholm | Facebook


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

Bilsport Action Meet 2011 @ Mantorp Park, Sweden
SBF 75 years aniversary competition - Drifting PRO-INT Twindrift
Team Raidopower Motorsport, Sweden

Bilsport Action Meet 2011 - Team Raidopower Motorsport - Drifting on Vimeo


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

Video - Team Raidopower Motorsport - NEZ Drift Championship, Riga Latvia 2011

NEZ Drift Championship - Team Raidopower Motorsport - Drifting - Riga Latvia on Vimeo


----------



## AndreasRP (May 8, 2010)

Some Videos from Team Raidopower Motorsport 2012:

*Swedish Powerdrift Series #1 2012:*
SPDS #1 - Team Raidopower Motorsport - Drifting on Vimeo

*Swedish Powerdrift Series #3 2012:*
SPDS #3 - Team Raidopower Motorsport - Drifting on Vimeo

*Swedish Powerdrift Series #4 2012:*
Tierp Drift Challenge 2012 - SPDS #4 - Team Raidopower Motorsport - Drifting on Vimeo

*Gatebil Mantorp Park 2012:*
Gatebil Mantorp Park 2012 - Raidopower Motorsport - PG Media on Vimeo

*Gatebil Rudskogen 2012:*
Gatebil Rudskogen 2012 - Team Raidopower Motorsport - Drifting on Vimeo

*Team results season 2012:*
Overall 2nd Swedish Powerdrift Series 2012
Overall 2nd Swedish National Drifting Championship 2012
Overall 3rd Holeshot Drifting Series 2012
3rd Swedish Drifting "Superfinals" 2012

Best regards
Andreas, Team Manager

www.facebook.com/RaidopowerMotorsport
DRIFTING – Raidopower Motorsport|Drift Team from Sweden


----------



## mikeLekan (Feb 27, 2013)

well you loads of great videos. i would be great if will upload 2013 videos.


----------



## mikeLekan (Feb 27, 2013)

Well you loads of great videos. i would be great if will upload 2013 videos.


----------



## Lavernesmith (Jun 12, 2013)

Everything is just mind blowing out here...the tracks, especially the aerial view and the cars..they look just great..i wish i could get on that track with my ride.


----------



## Temitopesmith (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah that is a nice car out there...the black color is absolutely amazing..great track as well..


----------



## ClydeBarbara (Sep 11, 2013)

That must have been a great run, those cars look absolutely amazing and the pics are way too great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nismolover (Sep 13, 2016)

Clean set up! Curious to know whats the WHP of it?


----------

